
Would be thankful for some feedback on new Opinion Polling site, just launched - marrone
http://www.betabooth.com/
======
willarson
Way, way too similar to Digg. "Prop It" is painfully similar to "Digg It". You
need to create a unique feel in order to attract users to an already saturated
idea, you can't do that by mimicking something that already exists.

The site doesn't have any focus. Its just polls on 'stuff'. You _need_ to have
focus. You are a latecomer in a busy field that has negligible entry barriers,
without focus you won't get any traction.

The interface is slickly done, at least the login popup looks nice. But I know
that I won't bother going past a login barrier to vote on polls about stuff
that is trivial and not interesting to me (again, relates to lack of focus).

What it comes down to is that the UI is nicely done, but that it doesn't
matter if the UI is nice if it isn't something that people want to do in the
first place.

I don't think this idea is compelling. The implementation is strong, but I
don't have any desire to use your site. I think the best investment you can
make is to focus on a niche so that your site is somehow relevant to a group
of people even if it is a small group, instead of irrelevant to everyone.

------
benhoyt
Really, really slick looking, but not KISS enough for a poll site I reckon.

The main thing I noticed is that the current results -- which would be the
most interesting thing to me -- are very hard to find. I reckon some
indication of them should be on the home page right there with the polls
listing. The run-down should at least be on the poll page.

Also, when I (finally) found the View Results button, the results appeared
down about a whole page (in Firefox 2.0, but worked in IE7).

I agree with willarson about not signing up to vote on trivialish polls. Or at
least make it much easier to sign up -- I had to enter my religion and 10
other things before it let me past. At most to vote you should just have to
enter your username/password/email. I understand why you want that stuff --
for poll demographics -- but it makes it just too hard to vote on a simple
poll.

------
pg
Get rid of the Prop It button and sort by number of votes instead.

Don't make me register to vote. I bailed as soon as I saw that. Just use
cookies to identify users. If you get popular enough that you start to see
abuse, deal with it then.

Colors not very cheery.

Titles alone are not enough to explain polls (e.g. Who's the bigger train
wreck?) Why not put the options on the frontpage with the title instead of
making users click through to see them?

~~~
ragav
Yeah second this .. loose the registration to vote. I'd love to vote on some
of this but just won't do it if I have to register.

I observed that search doesn't work on option's. So although "which cola drink
do you prefer? " has pepsi as an option .. searching for pepsi yields nothing.
The reason it's important to have this is often I'm looking for what people
feel about some product (pepsi/iphone/ubuntu) etc I don't want to guess what
the question is.

Also I don't know what your monetization strategy is .. but I would hate to
see something influence the choice of votes. like this
[http://www.betabooth.com/poll/What-Non-cola-Sugary-Drink-
Is-...](http://www.betabooth.com/poll/What-Non-cola-Sugary-Drink-Is-The-Best)
If you want to have adverts make it non related to the questions asked.

------
parker
Hey everybody...

Thanks a lot for all the feedback! It's amazing some of the things you sort of
assume while you're developing something, but then when they're brought to
your attention, it's obviously relevant :). We're working to redevelop our
ranking system so that it's tied in with voting. Therefore, voting will
constitute support for that poll. We're also streamlining the first-time user
experience so that you can successfully vote without signing up.

These were all great comments, thanks so much for taking the time to check out
the early iterations of our site. Development is now full-time, so if you ever
have any more opinions, we'd love to hear them!

